# i want Al Wilson!



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

I think the vikes should go after him now. Why did the Broncos cut him sure he had an injury but he is a hell of a player. Go get him Vikes[/quote]


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

Broncos fan here and I have no idea why the hell they cut him!!!!??!!! It was way too early to be cutting that good of a player, at least give him a chance in training camp! I hope theyve got one hell of a LB to fill in for him or our run defense will suck this year.


----------

